
Lessons Learned from California’s Pioneering Microgrids - howard941
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/lessons-learned-from-californias-pioneering-microgrids
======
esilver
> These demonstration microgrids are delivering a reported utility bill
> savings of 20 percent to 60 percent, primarily in avoided demand charges,
> and some have successfully islanded during power outages.

Super promising. Especially considering how many parts of the state face
_zero_ power this summer when PG&E tapers transmission in fire-prone areas [0,
1].

Not that power is normally that reliable in rural parts of the state. I had a
friend in rural Sierra county who would _regularly_ experience intermittent
black-outs. If the line running down the canyon to Sierra City (pop. 221) was
knocked out by a fallen tree it could take a day or two for PG&E to restore
power.

[0] [https://www.pge.com/en_US/safety/emergency-
preparedness/natu...](https://www.pge.com/en_US/safety/emergency-
preparedness/natural-disaster/wildfires/public-safety-power-shutoff-faq.page)

[1] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/pg-es-radical-plan-to-
prevent-w...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/pg-es-radical-plan-to-prevent-
wildfires-shut-down-the-power-grid-11556337671)

